# How many pellets per month?



## Chris04626 (Sep 6, 2010)

How many bags of pellets do you burn per month when you  start using your stove 24 hours a day?

Trying to figure out how many ton i should buy for this winter


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 6, 2010)

I use roughly bag a day, maybe 1.5 bags when it's real cold.


----------



## krooser (Sep 6, 2010)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> I use roughly bag a day, maybe 1.5 bags when it's real cold.



What HE said...


----------



## defield (Sep 6, 2010)

Agree with Krooser . . .


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 6, 2010)

About a bag a day. Up to 2 plus in the extreme cold.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 6, 2010)

A bag a day from the fire up til about the middle of December, then 2 a day til the middle of March...
Came out to 3.5 tons last winter & that wasn't one of the colder seasons...
We find that most of our pellet burning customers need 3 - 4 tons per winter in this area,
depending on the size of the appliance & the amount of square footage you're trying to heat...
You're a bit north of us so I'd say to plan on burning 4 tons minimum.


----------



## Chris04626 (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased 3 ton of Maine Wood Pellets and 2 Okies


----------



## smilejamaica (Sep 6, 2010)

one  to two bags a day . my pellet stove is my only heat source i use in the house . so it would depend on how big your house is and if you use another heating source.


----------



## imacman (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris04626 said:
			
		

> .....Trying to figure out how many ton i should buy for this winter



Typical home uses approx 3 - 3.5 tons of pellets per winter depending on location and how well the home is insulated.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 7, 2010)

1 -1.5 bags a day here. Older house, thin walls.


----------



## lessoil (Sep 7, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Chris04626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes 3.5 tons for us on average. If April is cold we burn another .5 tons.
1500 sq ft Cape (Under Insulated); Installed in livingroom; Run in room temp mode 24/7 around 70 to 75


----------



## Utilitrack (Sep 7, 2010)

2008- 3.5  tons
2009- just under 3 tons
Heating 1,800' Cape


----------



## tinkabranc (Sep 7, 2010)

Like the others, I usually go about a bag a day, but sometimes a bit more when the 
temps really dip.  Last season went through 3.5 ton.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 7, 2010)

4 tons last winter
could of burned another half ton at the end of the season
but couldnt get any more


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello

Yes, I used 1 bag a day in cold weather and last year I used 3 tons for my roughly 2,000 sq ft home.

Attic has extra insulation R53 total.


----------



## krooser (Sep 7, 2010)

I used about 190 bags two seasons ago from mid-October until mid-April. I did use some NG when the temps were a little warmer... maybe an extra $30.00 per month for two months. My home is a 1903 two story with a NG forced air for the lower level and electric baseboard for the upstairs... about 2200 sq. ft. total

This will be the first year heating the entire home with the pellet stove. until Feb. '10 the house was a duplex... we punched a hole in the living room ceiling and added a staircase so my mother-in-law could move in with us and have her own apt. upstairs.

Shoot me... it was MY idea!


----------



## save$ (Sep 8, 2010)

you are in Maine, play it safe and count on having about 5 tons.  If you have a little extra, you man be able to help someone else out who is less fortunate.    Any left over can be used next year if stored properly.   With five ton, there is little chance of you being caught up in the whim of inflation or spike in oil prices.


----------



## magsf11 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am like everyone else with burning 1-1.5 bags a day. 1400 sq foot home


----------



## BadDad320 (Sep 8, 2010)

I use 4 to 6 tons depending on weather variables in a 2200 sq foot 1876 Victorian with 10 ft ceilings.... I'm in  NW NJ near the Delaware Water Gap.... Using pellet stove as the primary heat source...


----------



## briansol (Sep 8, 2010)

I use just under 3 tons a year.    My house is fairly modern (recent construction) with thermal windows and good R-value insulation.  It's my primary heat source.  I leave my thermos on 55 incase the stove goes out, but 99% of the time, my furnace only runs for hot water (boiler) and to keep my lower level room at 60 (stove is on main level).

Crappy pellets, you will use more of.   Its better to splurge for the name brand that burn hot even though they cost a few bucks more per ton.  On the cheapo's, i was burning 2 bags a day.  On the better ones, just 1 bag, keeping the same heat in the house.   And the cheapos' certainly aren't 50% less cost to make them worth a burn.


----------

